# Branch Specific Razors



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

I got this in an e-mail, and thought I would pass it on if you're looking for Stocking Stuffers for your military personnel.

Navy: Walmart.com: Gillette Fusion Proglide, Manual Razor, Navy, 1ea: Shaving
Marines: Walmart.com: Gillette Fusion Proglide, Manual Razor, Marines, 1ea: Shaving
Army: Walmart.com: Gillette Fusion Proglide, Manual Razor, Marines, 1ea: Shaving
Coast Guard: Walmart.com: Gillette Fusion Proglide, Manual Razor, Coast Guard, 1ea: Shaving
Air Force: Walmart.com: Gillette Fusion Proglide, Manual Razor, Air Force, 1ea: Shaving


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

5-0 said:


> I got this in an e-mail, and thought I would pass it on if you're looking for Stocking Stuffers for your military personnel.
> 
> Navy: Walmart.com: Gillette Fusion Proglide, Manual Razor, Navy, 1ea: Shaving
> Marines: Walmart.com: Gillette Fusion Proglide, Manual Razor, Marines, 1ea: Shaving
> ...


They're all available except the Marine Corps one. There must be a joke in there somewhere...


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Don't forget the Whacker in your life.*_

For a limited time only at The Dollar Store...

Ronco Brand, Manual Razor, CMPSA 1ea; Shaving
Ronco Brand, Manual Razor, Ayer Constable fugitive Apprehension Team 1ea ; shaving_


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Funny, when I was in the Air Force, we simply had barbers give us hot-towel shaves with the straight razors every morning. Then it was off to brunch!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Bloodhound said:


> They're all available except the Marine Corps one. There must be a joke in there somewhere...


If there is, I'm too lazy to look for it.

When I was in the first Gulf War, we got tons of packages of "BIC Institutional (prison) Razors"....cheap single-blade jobs that required about 4-5 to have a decent shave. You'd make 2-3 passes with one, toss it, and start with a new one.


----------

